# Critique my newb impulse purchase



## chilejeep (Feb 20, 2013)

Picked up this on a whim, been looking for something for the wife for a bit now.  Hoping it would be "pretty" enough for her.  It's defiantly been "restored" in the past whats wrong? What's right" Was i stupid to purchase on impulse? I can't seem to locate a serial# was hoping to date it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I buy a lot of stuff on impulse so I would be the last ot call someone stupid for doing it! Actually a pretty nice looking bike. There are a few things wrong parts wise such as pedals and chainring but personally I probably wouldn't change anything as the smaller chainring will make it easier for her to pedal and unless she's a Monark expert probably won't care about 100% accuracy. You are on the slippery slope now and its all down hill from here because now you need a nice rider, or two, or three.....or twenty! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

Think that springer came out around 1955... Great looking bike. I'd say dang good for a newby!!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice looking bike.Now you need to find yourself the boys version.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 20, 2013)

She is restored correct?
They ride nice and the colors are different (which is good in my book).
Chris


----------



## chilejeep (Feb 20, 2013)

She definitely doesn't care about it being accurate, all she knows is she didn't want to ride something crusty. I always thought that was part of the charm. Went to look at a Hiawatha Astro Flight he had for my oldest and noticed this hanging in the back came home with both. He actually did have the men's version just had sold it the week before. Had 27 bikes after I left he was down to 6. Sounded like he had some great stuff wish I would have found him earlier.


----------



## chilejeep (Feb 20, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> She is restored correct?
> They ride nice and the colors are different (which is good in my book).
> Chris




I thought they might be off couldn't find any similar as I looking around, definitely like the colors even her non bike friends have commented on it.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably a lot nicer first buy than some of us have made :o

Looks like a sweet ride! As far as the color goes, here's a mens example in a hue that's pretty durn close to it.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 21, 2013)

chilejeep said:


> Was i stupid to purchase on impulse?



That all depends on what you paid for it and if you're wife is happy with it. If it gets her on a classic bike and gets her involved/supportive of your hobby, you can't lose!


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 21, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Probably a lot nicer first buy than some of us have made :o
> 
> Looks like a sweet ride! As far as the color goes, here's a mens example in a hue that's pretty durn close to it.




..damn that bike is hot! and the restoration of the ladies looks pretty ok colour-wise. Is the rack on it supposed
to have indicator lights behind those arrows on the would be cheese grater thingy on the rear?

Great impulse buy!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 21, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> That all depends on what you paid for it and if you're wife is happy with it. If it gets her on a classic bike and gets her involved/supportive of your hobby, you can't lose!




That's succinctly true.
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 21, 2013)

Worth keeping,I think in the near future girls bikes are going to jump up in value.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 21, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Probably a lot nicer first buy than some of us have made :o
> 
> Looks like a sweet ride! As far as the color goes, here's a mens example in a hue that's pretty durn close to it.




Looks like the colors of the Firestone Super Cruiser I'm selling.

fred


----------

